# Memorial Necklace



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

Since I lost Sophie I've been looking for something as a memorial. I was thinking I wanted a ring with her name engraved on the inside and her birthstone/death month stone. I was looking around last week and found this necklace. It's actually a mini-urn which at first seemed very morbid to me but now that I have the necklace and put some ashes inside it doesn't feel morbid at all. I'm actually very happy that I can carry a piece of my baby around with me. I got a pretty long chain for the necklace so I've been wearing it tucked into my shirt most of the time. I figure it's more for me and I don't need the whole world to see it or ask me questions about it. The urn is about the size of a quarter and the pictures aren't great but I think it turned out wonderful.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

That is very pretty and I like how you were able to personalize it. I have a small "O" with some of Maggie's ashes and it is very comforting to wear.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I have never seen something like this and I like it.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

I think it's beautiful!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Please tell me where you got it?????


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

Here is the link to the necklace: 
Paw Prints On My Heart Pet Cremation Jewerly Pendant

Their website also has a lot of other nice things on it. I called to ask a couple of questions and they were very very very nice. I ordered it on a Friday and I had it in hand by Monday engraved and everything. It was a bit pricey adding all of the engraving and everything but I think it was worth every penny and the amazing customer service made it that much more worth it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

What a beautiful necklace! It is so wonderful you can carry Sophie close to your heart! Great idea!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely memory of Sophie, it's beautiful


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

What a lovely idea! It's beautiful!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

It is really beautiful. I have something like that as well and I never take it off. It helps me a lot too.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow thats perfect! That is totally something I would get!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, I really love this necklace! That's a great tribute to your girl <3


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Lovely, I hope you wear it with happy memories only.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your necklace turned out beautiful. Having your Sophie close to your heart is so special, I just love it.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I love it and think its beautiful! It actually looks better in the photo you took than in the catalog.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice, I am glad you were able to find your special necklace.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's beautiful, very unique-I've never seen one before. I'm sure having Sophie close to your heart will help guide your through each day.

Thanks for posting the link to the company's website.


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you everyone for all the compliments. It's actually very comforting to wear. It made me happy yesterday when I was walking Levi to think that in a way Sophie was with us. I also had to laugh yesterday when I walked into work and tucked the necklace into my shirt; when Sophie was about 8 weeks old I used to zip her into my jacket and sneak her into the office! Happy memories are good


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice. I don't think it's awkward at all.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I really like this idea, i looked for something on this idea, my husband works for a jewerly store, and did not like what he could get, would love to have this idea, with some of spencers ashes in it, good idea.


----------

